# التردد الجديد لقناة الحقيقة وقناة الوعد



## غالى صبحى (22 يونيو 2011)

الحقيقة الاوربى تردت 12558 عمودى معدل ترميز 27500​
وتردد قناة الوعد نايل سات 10992 عمودى معدل ترميز 27500   تصويب خطأ 4\3 ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2011)

*اتمني لي في تردد اغابي علي النايل سات الحالي*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

قناة اغابي
10992 ومعدل الترميز 27498
v  3/4​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2011)

غالى صبحى قال:


> الحقيقة الاوربى تردت 12558 عمودى معدل ترميز 27500​
> وتردد قناة الوعد نايل سات 10992 عمودى معدل ترميز 27500   تصويب خطأ 4\3 ​



* لم بكتب هذا التردد بيقولي التردد فشل
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2011)

*جاءت القناه بس بيقولي اللاشارة 20%

يعني مش في صورة ولا كلام 

ياريت حد يقولي اعمل اية علشان الاشارة توصل حتي 80%

بث  مباشر للقناه
http://truthsat.tv/page/65/البث المباشر.html
*


----------



## غالى صبحى (23 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *جاءت القناه بس بيقولي اللاشارة 20%
> 
> يعني مش في صورة ولا كلام
> 
> ...


اضبط الطبق شوية


----------



## غالى صبحى (14 أبريل 2012)

تردد قناة اغابى وسى تى فى ومعجزة كلهم تردد واحد 
10814 افقى 27500 4\3


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك الرب يباركك


----------

